# Anyone own a Havanese?



## debra1704

I prefer big fluffy dogs (Goldens primarily), but my family would like to potentially add an under 20 pound dog in the future. We have owned two Pekingnese previously, so I'm not opposed to having a smaller breed, although I'd prefer to have two Goldens. The Havanese seems to have a lovely personailty & comes highly recommended (as a breed) from our vet. Does anyone actually own one? Any reputable breeder recommendations, in case we decide to go in this direction? We would probably not add a second dog for several years, as our Winter is only 1 year old.


----------



## Tuco

Personally I just don't even see those little dogs, I like big dogs, goldens push it on the small side for me, but of you have to get a small dog I would say daschund, Scottish terrier or mini schnauzer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

I think the Hav' is a very cute dog, especially the pups!
....but, I have heard that they are notoriously hard to housetrain.:curtain:


----------



## Wendy427

*Bichon Frise (very similar/a cousin to the Havanese)*

I used to have a Bichon Frise. Absolutely LOVE these dogs. They're very similar, in fact a cousin, to the Havanese.

Here's a side-by-side comparison of the Bichon and Havanese which I thought was interesting. I didn't realize the Havanese came in different colors!

Bichon Frise vs Havanese in Dog Breeds

I never had any issues with housetraining Sammy. 

Here are a few pics of him.


----------



## laprincessa

My cousin has a Havanese - very sweet dog, and I don't recall any problems with house breaking.


----------



## debra1704

Our Pekingnese were both hard to housebreak, but I think this was because we got them at age 1 & they were pee pad trained first & it was very hard to transition them to the outdoors. And as much as I loved our Pekes, I don't think they were very smart.


----------



## love never dies

Goldens -> always #1 to me 

I actually like poodle - not the Royal or standard ones... but I like teacup poodles. I love dark brown or red or apricot teacup poodles, I prefer them teddy bear and baby cut forever. I like the one does not bark - (lots of training and rare)


----------



## nolefan

We have family with one. His name is porter and he is precious, smart and sweet. I don't believe he was hard to house train, he is 11 now and going strong. My neighbor has one and it is a little neurotic, I think you would need to be very careful about choosing a reputable breeder - just like you would with any other breed. They are can be yappy though. And they have to go to the groomer for regular maintenance on the coat. Very low shedding. Especially compared with Goldens


----------



## Ljilly28

We have 3 client havense, including a brilliant little guy named Joey. I would love to have one.


----------



## USAFWife74

I have a Bichon Frise....they are great little, but not so little, dogs! =) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I like Havaneses . We have a client who got one from Canada recently and he is so cute and such a love! Other ones I have met seem very sweet and arent big barkers from what I have seen. I would go to dog shows and start inquiring about them. They are hard to find from reputabld breeders, puppy mills have been using them lately around here so we see some poorly bred ones too. I would get one..but in the future when I need a small dog. I will never get another JRT again..probably will never do another terrier period. Too much of killer instincts and they are barkers! They are tough little dogs and can keep up with the big dogs, they have true little dog/big dog syndrome!


----------



## Kmullen

Also, if serious, I would contact Jane Docter with docmar Goldens. She shows and breeds Goldens and Havaneses. She is fantastic!!! Great person to find out more about them.


----------



## MikaTallulah

My mom had a Bichon when my brother and I were growing up. Great dog!

Little dogs are always harder than big one to housebreak because they get away with it easier. Tinyish puddles compared to swamps!


----------



## debra1704

Thank you SO MUCH for the Docmar recommendation. I am serious, but not looking to add another dog right now, and it is undecided if it will be a Golden or a Havanese. Growing up, we had so many animals, and right now we only have one pet, our Golden Winter. I'd love to add a second Golden, my husband said he would be convinced to add a small dog, since he really loved having our Pekingnese. We shall see. I thin if I went to someone like Docmar, though, I'd come home with a Havanese AND another Golden.


----------

